# Personal Hygiene and Grooming in the Handcheck



## boxerulez (6/9/17)

So


When I started my vape journey, I always felt a little sensitive regarding hand checks, as I work in manufacturing, my hands are always in a state or disrepair.... but as my journey unfolded I have seen some horrendous hand checks which completely put me at ease with my workshop hands.


What do all you lovely people do to keep your hands in check for the checks?

Maybe we can start a HAND handcheck thread in here?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (6/9/17)

boxerulez said:


> So
> 
> 
> When I started my vape journey, I always felt a little sensitive regarding hand checks, as I work in manufacturing, my hands are always in a state or disrepair.... but as my journey unfolded I have seen some horrendous hand checks which completely put me at ease with my workshop hands.
> ...


Nothing I usually forget to check my hands before taking the picture


----------



## GerritVisagie (6/9/17)

Ha ha. Me too. 
I usually take a pic, then see my hands, then a quick wash or wipey wipe with a wet wipe. Nails though there's no quick fix. 
Or do like the Wise Oom Rob, and get some pretty hands to hold, and you only snap the pic


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Genosmate (6/9/17)

Gloves

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## craigb (6/9/17)

boxerulez said:


> So
> 
> 
> When I started my vape journey, I always felt a little sensitive regarding hand checks, as I work in manufacturing, my hands are always in a state or disrepair.... but as my journey unfolded I have seen some horrendous hand checks which completely put me at ease with my workshop hands.
> ...


IMO, the state of your hands is an integral part of you and your handcheck. 

You say you work on manufacturing, so if the hands are a bit roughed up or stained from work, then that's a part of who you are and the environment in which you work and use your vape. To an extent it adds character. 

Just plain grubby fingers though with last night's pizza cheez still caught in a nail... Gross. 

The one thing where hand grooming and vaping is critical to me is vaping youtubers. "let's dive down" and you get a screen full of hang nails, grimey finger nails. That is just puke worthy.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (6/9/17)

Makes me think of the Vaping with Vic reviews. I wish he would cut his nails

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos (6/9/17)

When did the forum get so many ladies?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------

